
Show HN: INeedAResume – Modern free resume generator - mitchas
http://ineedaresu.me
======
mitchas
Hey guys! So I made this webapp in a few hours over the weekend and wanted to
share! I would love to hear your feedback. I know it's not perfect, but there
are some limitations due to how I'm generating the file. I'm trying to figure
out some solutions!

I'm also looking for some feedback on the UX/UI. If you have any suggestions
on improving anything, please let me know!

~~~
personalcompute
Hi Mitchas. I've not used the service yet - I'll be using it tomorrow - but as
a prospective user the big thing that is missing is the example! I know you
have one, but it is hidden away in a block of text. Show that visually with a
thumbnail and a heading so I can spot it immediately. I don't know about other
people, and it's not exactly rational, but I generally don't take the time to
read even the tiniest bit of marketing copy (if it isn't a single sentence-
fragment in very large letters) if I don't first see something graphical
demonstrating the product (such as a thumbnail of an example generated
resume).

Thanks for putting this out there, I otherwise like the presentation of the
form.

------
serf
There is no visual element to go back, only to loop through the category
again.

I can go back using arrow keys after making an error, but I didn't even know
that was an option until reading the comments in this thread since I so
rapidly skimmed through the introductory headlines. One doesn't expect to
learn about a new/foreign navigation method under a headline titled 'SUPER
DUPER SIMPLE', and so I missed it entirely.

The geo-locate area code, while maybe convenient for some, is creepy. I'd
prefer another set of '555' 's or (xxx), but that's probably just me. I don't
need help remembering what area code my primary phone number is within, and in
my case the suggestion was incorrect anyway.

I very much like the styling and the liveliness of the UI otherwise. It feels
very polished.

------
Peroni
Fantastic work. Two suggestions:

1\. I found having the navigation mapped to my arrow keys super frustrating.

2\. Embedding your URL into the finished product is unnecessary and as an
employer, I would find it off-putting.

Address both of those points and I will happily plug the crap out of this.

~~~
mitchas
Thanks for the Feedback!

I'm working on finding something better than the arrow navigation. I thought
it was a good idea at first, but then realized it's annoying when using the
textarea boxes to type paragraphs because you're unable to switch between
letters. I'll definitely be disabling it now until I find something better!

As for the URL in the finished product, that's there by default since I'm
relying on Chrome's "Print Page" function, and I have no control over those
settings. I need to find a way to tell the user that they can click "More
Settings" then uncheck "Show Headers & footers" to remove that. It's just hard
to display since I can't show anything over that dialog.

Again, Thanks for the feedback though!

------
Numberwang
As I keep saying on all these sites, looks good but without a .doc export it
is worthless in Europe.

Pro-tip if you are unemployed, send in a Word document and not a PDF and you
are substantially more likely to get a reply. I know it is idiotic, but would
you not rather have a job?

~~~
Peroni
>without a .doc export it is worthless in Europe

Not sure what part of Europe you are referring to but that certainly doesn't
apply to the UK & Ireland.

~~~
nicolasehrhardt
Yeah... Nobody asked for a .doc version of my resume in France either.

------
nmj
Hijacking the left and right arrow keys turns filling out forms into a
frustrating experience.

~~~
mitchas
You're right, I switched it to using the tab key, thanks for the feedback!

------
rahij
If I add 3 employers, I am not able to go back and edit the first two after
reaching the preview stage.

~~~
mitchas
That's a bug I'm trying to work out right now. Sorry about that!

------
nodata
Needs a preview with dummy text.

~~~
posnet
There is.
[http://ineedaresu.me/src/example.pdf](http://ineedaresu.me/src/example.pdf)

